# DAS Rhinestone System



## sportkids

I looked at this at the Chicago Show, and would have purchased it immediately, but the guy who did the class/demo kept on saying that i would be a "needy" customer. (I think he may have been the owner.)He made me feel like I would be such a bother to his company, that i decided not to get it. Was it around $600? Is there anything else out there that is similar or semi simple? I would even be willing to buy the created designs from someone that has purchased this and is well versed. Thanks.


----------



## silver6fox

I have been looking for a good program too, most only come with their machines or are $1600 to $2200 the price you got was over $160 less then I had been quoted 2 weeks ago from the same co.


----------



## charles95405

I think there is some confusion on the DAS program. I have the system and use every day. It is not $600!. The cost is dependent on what you have to build on. From what I understand, here are the basic items that you need.
1) A compatible cutter (I had a GX24 but sold it and got a Puma III as it has more down force)
2) SmartCutPro2 (which also includes a smart vector pro program
3) Stone Stencil package.

Your cost will depend on where you start or what equipment or software that you have now

I may have forgotten something, but these are the basics...Just call DAS and ask...They don't charge for that!.. Ask for Katie..ext 111 She assisted me in getting started.


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi ,
I am looking into getting a DAS system and a Puma III cutter from *www.heatpressvinyl.com* . My only question is if a cutter from US cutters has the same down force as the puma would any of them be compatable with the DAS system?

Please forgive me if this is a silly question, but I have never used a cutter yet.

Thanks


----------



## charles95405

Chris...the cutters that DAS uses ARE GCC Puma II, Puma III and the Jaguar. I have the Puma III and it is the same one that is used by DAS. I think DAS calls it SmartCutter, but it is the GCC Puma series. You are good to go. I think that when DAS will be at ISS in Long Beach next month, you will see the Puma in action..go for it...Oh yes...I do have the DAS system


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Charles,
I got to see this in action NBM in August, they worked good. I will be picking up the Puma III within the next couple week and maybe the software right after. I would like to see some picture of most complex designs with the DAS system. I currently do shake n' bake will moulds but most have 2 or 3 colors and 2 or 3 sizes of stones. Can the DAS do this as well ? Can it cut the ss6 holes ?
Thanks


----------



## charles95405

yes you can do different size stones...


----------



## EXTouch

I have the Jaguar IV Cutter and the DAS stone stencil system (as well as the smart designer program)

Multiple stone sizes and you can do some awesome "simulations" to show customers. 

Another poster just posted some in another thread. Check out the stone stencil website, they have some quick little videos that show you what some of the features are. Rhinestone Setting System

And if Katie isn't available, talk to Cameron, he helps us out a lot.


----------



## printpuppy

so if you have nothing to start with it seems like about 2000+ to get started.

anyone have a total they were quoted for the whole system?


----------



## veedub3

printpuppy said:


> so if you have nothing to start with it seems like about 2000+ to get started.
> 
> anyone have a total they were quoted for the whole system?


Printpuppy,
No I think to start with absolutely nothing it is about 5K to 6k for everything. I have talked with them several times but I just can't shell out 5k at the moment. I have a 34" cutter that states it has 500g down force but they claim it is not compatible which means I will have to buy a new cutter when this one is only 3 months old.

Hopefully I will be able to get it in a few months, but if it was just 2K I would have got it instead of getting my car fixed.

Katrina


----------



## charles95405

If you have nothing to start with you will need 5K or so...depending on the vinyl cutter you get. If you do not have an upgradeable smartcutterPro soft ware...that program with out the upgrade is about 1400 USD or so..if You have to buy the stencil software in addition...that is $500. The cutter that DAS sells will be $1800 to 2600 USD and they have some ready made stencil set which is good to buy...so only way to get the exact number is to call them and outline which/what you want


----------



## printpuppy

wow, thanks for the responses all!

I will keep on doing the way we have been. custom is a great paying gig it just is not as steady some times. We have found ways to just show what it can do with alot of before and after samples with the cost and it seems to keep us in stone work.

I was looking for an online designer that would allow for rhinestones but that is in another thread so i wont go into more.

thanks again,

printpuppy


----------



## sportkids

i was so wrong about the price from DAS. it was around 3k if you had a cutter. i got an apologetic call from Craig, the owner. He thought he offended me. He was very cool, explained his product in detail, and sent me a demo design. I am definitely tunneling my money towards his system. it takes $ to make it.


----------



## allhamps

I'm glad you got an apology. I was shocked. I've dealt with a few folks there and they were always very helpful and friendly. Let me know if you have any questions on the DAS. I'm not tech support, but I'm learning more everyday


----------



## printpuppy

sounds like they are good to deal with but what type of training or documentation is provided for getting off the ground without having to consult someone? 

tech support is so often a pain in the butt because it seems they often dont know more than what is on the script and not in touch with the nuances of a product.

any feedback would be great.


----------



## bob emb

Hi Sportkids,

The one think that you need to remember are the stones. Not all SS6 or SS10 are cut the same. You need to have a steady supplier that can give you all the stones you need. If you use a different supplier and you have already cut a template the stones will not fall in properly because the size that was cut in the template is now different with the new stones.

Also some replys said you can do multiple size stones and some replys said you can do multi color designs, but no one said you can do multi stone/multicolor all at the same time. Before you buy it you need to find out what the limits of the system are.

We looked at all the systems available and decided to go with the robotic rhinestone machine. It has 6 magizines that can be used in any color or stone size combination. This is what works for us. I am sure if someone puts out $3-5,000 for the other systems they have done their homeswork and it works really well for them. But if you have intricate designs with lots of colors and size I would say it may not be the way to go.

Best of luck, feel free to PM me if you need help.

Bob


----------



## allhamps

The documentation/training manuals provided are extensive, but very easy to read and follow. Actually, using the rhinestone function is as easy as point and click. You load your artwork, click on the tool, and it places the rhinestone along the path or fill that you choose. I think I refer to maybe 2 or three pages in the rhinestone software manual the most, and that is the conversion charts for changing the stone size of a pattern, without changing the design size. They also do webinars and have tons of online videos for the things you will most likely be doing. They provide you with so much information, that I still haven't read through ALL of the manual yet, but I can work the software just fine. I might be really dangerous if I read everything. I like it so much because it was so simple to use. Hey, anyone think I can get promo points from DAS??


----------



## ukwho

Hi all
I have been following these threads with great interest. Would you say that the DAS system is a bit too advanced for a complete newbie ? I'm based in the UK, and have contacted DAS and they have sent me 2 quotes, one including the cutter, and one without the cutter (I have found a supplier for the Puma III in the UK). I also have to budget for Import VAT and Import Duty - so this is no 'whim' purchase. My main concern is that this may be a bit too advanced for someone like myself who hasn't even used Corel before or a cutter. Although I am a quick learner I am limited by time - my main job has just entered its most busiest time of year and this will not slacken to about October time. I don't fancy looking at this supadupa machine and software collecting dust for the next 9 months! So my next question is..... are the instructions easy to follow ? 

I know that a few of you have been searching for an alternative to the stencil material .... Hartco S424.... any luck yet ? This again, is something I would need to think about - the re-stock of materials and whether I could obtain any of these within the UK.

Your comments and advice would be greatly appreciated as one part of me is saying to forget the whole idea, and the other part of me is being drawn back to this forum night after night !!


----------



## printpuppy

we just stated with loose stones and a manual applicator that was about a grand i think. we made a lot of shirts and money off that little unit.
it is easier to start small and see how it goes than to put financial pressure if this is a part time thing for now. just my thoughts.

printpuppy


----------



## allhamps

Diane, as I said in an earlier response, the software almost works itself. I'm not trying to over simplify the process, but I do 99% of my rhinestone work in the ProCut software that has the rhinestone placing tool. I am not a "user" of CorelDraw either. I purchased it about 1 week before I got the DAS system because I knew I would need it to all work together. I will caution you, although you don't need to be a CorelDraw user, you do need to know how to manipulate a vector file (remove portions you don't want, maybe change colors, etc.). This can be done with any 5 min tutorial or simply all of the videos and help that DAS has on its website. I understand that it is a big purchase, but I don't think the fear of learning CorelDraw needs to be your worry. Take your time though and good luck.


----------



## Shirtguy99

I just visted the ISS SHow in Long Beach. RhinestoneWorx LITE has just been released and its under 300 bucks. There are how to videos on YouTube. This is the software that is used with the big rhinestone robots from Austria. Forget the name of the company that has it right now but easy to find on youtube. Good luck !


----------



## veedub3

Shirtguy99 said:


> I just visted the ISS SHow in Long Beach. RhinestoneWorx LITE has just been released and its under 300 bucks. There are how to videos on YouTube. This is the software that is used with the big rhinestone robots from Austria. Forget the name of the company that has it right now but easy to find on youtube. Good luck !


Good to no I would like to see how it is done. I went to YouTube but no luck finding it. If you have a link can you please post it.

Thanks,
Katrina

Found it, i guess I gave up too soon the first time.


----------



## Jamey

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## bob emb

Hi Shirtguy,

Usually the software will take a jpeg type file etc. annd then you convert the design to rhinestones. I think that it may only export the file to one of the machines that he seels( he is in ontario, Canada). Do you know or have this info.

Bob


----------



## allhamps

I agree Bob. When I spoke to the guy about this, the software was proprietary (hope that's spelled right) to his machines. Is the "lite" version of the software a stand-alone type thing? What types of files will it export?


----------



## ruiarahman

Hi there I couldnt find anything on youtube. im going to the show in atlantic city and i was looking forward on getting the rhinestone machine from swf. until i called and asked for a quote and its for like 50,000. any machine under 10,000. can you please let me know thanx


----------



## charles95405

since this started out as DAS system thread...that wsill not work for rularahman BUT there is a thread on the Roland EGX350..about $5500 plus another 400 for the latest R-Wear software and works very well IF you have training and understand the software


----------



## KirstWhite

I purchased the DAS crystal system in December and couldn't be happier. I have a CraftRobo Pro cuttter and they thought it might not have enough down force to cut their template material but sent me a small piece to test it and it works great. I have found that it works better if I slow it down a bit from the normal cutting speed, but you only have to make the template once so it's no big deal.

They have wonderful customer service and will walk you through any situation if you can't figure it out but also provide a great training manual that goes over everything step-by-step.

The whole system will run you about $2500 to start out if you already have a cutter and either CorelDraw or Illy but it has already paid off for me. If you have any kind of access to custom accounts, this is a no-brainer!


----------



## Kleverrr1

Must I have the Smart Designer X3 for the Smart Cuts ant Stone Stencils Vol. 1 Software to work for my DAS system??


----------



## KirstWhite

> Must I have the Smart Designer X3 for the Smart Cuts ant Stone Stencils Vol. 1 Software to work for my DAS system??


Check in with DAS -- if you have some type of system from them already then it should work just fine. Smart Cuts itself does not require Smart Designer in order to work.


----------



## Kleverrr1

I just received my software package, but 2 of the programs seem worthless without the Smart Designer X3 or X4. They will not load because it is not installed. I didn't know I needed it... I call das left a message today but no call back.


----------



## KirstWhite

Keep at it -- I think there was a trade show last weekend so they may have been out last week and today.


----------



## Kleverrr1

It's a week later and here is what I found out. You don't need the Smart Designer X3 to use the Stone Stencils Vol. 1 and the Smart Cut software but it is very hard to do without it for a person like me just starting to use a vinyl cutting system. I think I will have to purchase the Smart Designer X3 software and see if that makes life with this system easier. All of the instruction show you how to work the programs with this installed so if you don't have it, it's very hard to use. My opinion if I had to buy this system knowing what I know now about it,,, wouldn't buy it.


----------



## EXTouch

^Sorry that you had a bad experience and that there seems to have been some confusion somewhere as to what you needed/should have. 

It really is a good system, and the smart designer software, IMO, is worth it. Do they have a trial that you can use for 30 days or something.


----------



## sunnydayz

Hmm that is weird that they did not tell you to get the smart designer also, as when I called them to inquire about the stone stencil software, they told me it was needed (which I already had it, so it was not a big deal to me). The smart designer really is a great program though, and well worth the money for what it can do.


----------



## Kleverrr1

I ask if everything I needed was in the system and they told me yes everything you need is there. Well that wasn't the case as now I need a additional $700.00 software to get it going right. I'll put this system on my back burnner for now and will get back to it in a few weeks.


----------



## allhamps

I purchased the Smart Designer software also. However, since I focus MAINLY on rhinestone designs, I very rarely open Smart Designer. I do ALL of my work directly in the Smart Cut Pro which is where the rhinestone placing tool is. If I can do everything I need to do for rhinestones in the Smart Cut Pro, I wonder if you REALLY need the Smart Designer


----------



## Kleverrr1

Can you access all of the rhinestone fonts and rhinestone cliparts....if so that is the smart designer bringing them into smart cut pro. I have to bounce around from files to folder and all over the place to find them.


----------



## allhamps

I can access the rhinestone fonts with no problem. I still have to go to folders/files to access the items from the Stone Stencils Vol 1. They don't automatically show up. I just do a file/import and go to the folder on the disk.


----------



## Ksk8

Hi Charles,

Quick question: which size Puma III are you using with your DAS system? They come in two widths, 60 cm and 132 cm. Is the smaller one ok for me to start with as this is all new to me?

Many thanks.


----------



## Kleverrr1

Hi Slick,
I open my stone stencils from a file on my desktop. The only way to access them without installing the disk was by coping them to a folder on the desktop. I will be moving them to a closer folder to get to them quicker.

Kinga,
Specialty Graphics Supply on one of the links to the left has the Puma 3 at $1199.00 with stand and free shipping. The 24" should be fine


----------



## allhamps

I hadn't thought of putting them on my desk top. I am in the process now of putting all of my "rhinestone" stuff on a portable 500GB hard drive. I am hoping that this will help me be better organized and able to find things quicker.


----------



## charles95405

Kinga...I have the Puma III 24 inch (60cm) and it works just fine... the 1199 price mentioned by Chris is a really good deal...snap it up


----------



## Ksk8

Thank you Chris.The only problem is that I'm far far away in Europe where you have to pay customs and VAT,plus the shipping and no warranty will extend outside the US,at least that's what the guys from DAS are saying.So,I'll have to buy it here and it works out at 1588$ but at least installation and warranty are there.So that's why I had to ask.The distributor over here was trying to convince me that I need a Jaguar that's much more expensive...upselling I guess.


----------



## Ksk8

Thank you Charles.I will order the DAS Stone Stencil starter kit from the US.It seems it's the only way allthough the price will be skyrocketing with all the extra expenses of actually getting it here but I hope it's well worth it.The only other problem will be outsourcing that special vinyl you've been talking about,here in Europe,since getting it every time from DAS will be too expensive.


----------



## charles95405

Kinga...look for a sandblast resist vinyl that is about .75mm thick w/a backing...that should work. I agree that getting the DAS material shipped to Europe is way too expensive...

Where are you located?... I used to live in Germany and will be going back to Germany/Italy in May of this year...


----------



## Ksk8

I live in Romania, in Klausenburg and speak german as well.It's so nice to know that there are people out there,so far away,who are kind enough to share their experience and give advice when needed.


----------



## allhamps

Charles, do you think this material would work? BREN

Right now, I've been getting the .25mil from SignWarehouse and that is a little thin for my liking, but it works and it's cheaper, and it comes in wider widths/


----------



## charles95405

I did not see anything in Bren that was in the .75 mil...maybe I missed it..


----------



## allhamps

No there wasn't. The only sandblast I saw was 42 mil, I think. I have not been able to find anything 75 mil. Have you, and if so where?


----------



## charles95405

not found anything yet...Hartco has something close, but I have forgotten the number...I will try to find it


----------



## agensop

hey guys i wanna say thans for this great thread. i have an old puma II that i could never get to run and after talking to the DAS guys i finally got running. but its ripping up the flock i am tryign to learn to cut on. but i am very hopefull i can use this cutter for the rhinestones  if not i will just buy a puma III. The more i read on here the more i am confident i am making the right choice going with them and not the crystall press one from ioline.


----------



## charles95405

agensop....I agree with you...I have the DAS system and the Roland Desktop engraver. I watched to the Ioline unit at ISS and it is very slow...and I think it is a one purpose machine and the DAS system can be used for normal vinyl cutting, heat press vinyl, signs..etc and the Roland can be used for engraving


----------



## KirstWhite

agensop said:


> its ripping up the flock i am tryign to learn to cut on. but i am very hopefull i can use this cutter for the rhinestones  if not i will just buy a puma III. The more i read on here the more i am confident i am making the right choice going with them and not the crystall press one from ioline.


Are you using a 60 degree blade when cutting the flocked material? If not, give that a try. You will also need to use a 60 degree blade when cutting the crystal template material from DAS.


----------



## sjidohair

I agree the 60 degree blade is the ticket and make sure it is a sharp one, when it dulls it pull around on the material, and drags and rips,, 
Sandy Jo.

Guys , I just want to say a few words on how fortunate, I feel we are to have these machines in our hands that make our like alot easier,, Years ago, nothin was done my machines, and HOt fix stones, I am very thankful that we all can openly talk about our systems as well, when some of us use the same kind and some use different, and no one gets offended, and everyone tries to help each other, thanks my friends, for being just that.
Sandy Jo


----------



## agensop

i need to buy a new 60 degree blade then for when i get the system. I bought a 45 degree blade and that worked well. matter of fact at first i cut right through the backing *LOL* so i backed up the blade and the pressure and now i have a nice image, i am just missing a notch because i thought there was enough space from where i butchered the flock before. this is what i looks like.

so soon i will have my logo all nice and pretty  
but as all things in life i get my cutter working and now my press doesnt want to stay open and i have to rig it up so i can place a shirt on it. 

*sings* if it aint...one thing...its another!


----------



## allhamps

Just wanted to update all you DAS rhinestone system users that they have just updated the software to allow you to be able to do multicolor designs (up to 16 colors), and have PERFECT ALIGNMENT of your templates EVERY TIME. (so they say). I will be testing this out in the next week, and will come back and let you all know what I think.


----------



## agensop

you mean when using different color different size?



allhamps said:


> Just wanted to update all you DAS rhinestone system users that they have just updated the software to allow you to be able to do multicolor designs (up to 16 colors), and have PERFECT ALIGNMENT of your templates EVERY TIME. (so they say). I will be testing this out in the next week, and will come back and let you all know what I think.


----------



## allhamps

Yep, that's what they say


----------



## sjidohair

agensop said:


> i need to buy a new 60 degree blade then for when i get the system. I bought a 45 degree blade and that worked well. matter of fact at first i cut right through the backing *LOL* so i backed up the blade and the pressure and now i have a nice image, i am just missing a notch because i thought there was enough space from where i butchered the flock before. this is what i looks like.
> 
> so soon i will have my logo all nice and pretty
> but as all things in life i get my cutter working and now my press doesnt want to stay open and i have to rig it up so i can place a shirt on it.
> 
> 
> *sings* if it aint...one thing...its another!


Adam, that looks great,, you did a great job, 
sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> Just wanted to update all you DAS rhinestone system users that they have just updated the software to allow you to be able to do multicolor designs (up to 16 colors), and have PERFECT ALIGNMENT of your templates EVERY TIME. (so they say). I will be testing this out in the next week, and will come back and let you all know what I think.


Gail that is awesome, cant wait to see,, it will make stuff alot easier,, 
thanks for the news, on this
Gail you always provide great info, 
thanks
sandy Jo
MMM


----------



## charles95405

I have updated my software with the new stuff, but have not tried it. If one has the DAS system you should do the update.


----------



## sjidohair

Great info gail and Charles,
SAndy Jo


----------



## agensop

please post here if you do, i am super interested in it 

its nice to see the rhinestone forums have alot of activity lately.



charles95405 said:


> I have updated my software with the new stuff, but have not tried it. If one has the DAS system you should do the update.


----------



## dan-ann

I believe the price at schaumbur was $5500


----------



## mycraftytoys

I have the DAS system and have update the program and it is sweet. Also if you own it make sure you
register and get your user name and password and you can watch all there webinars. Ever time I watch one I learn how to do something else that I had been doing the hard way. I have not found a company with better support then them. Talk to Matt or Katie about the Rhinestone system I have been amazed at
how is it is. As for smart designer I could not live without it. Great Thread just wanted to add my two cents.


----------



## bob emb

Hi All,

This is a related unrelated post.

I have no use for DAS, I called Craig MUreten the owner and Jay Buselle a total of 22 times and never got a call back. I have heard this is the past and was wondering if anyone else had issues with them.

I own the complete SMART DESIGNER collection -probably over $5,000. I do not use their rhinestone system as I have a Robotic CAMM machine.

The point is I am avery good customer and the owner and general manager did not return any of my calls. Just my 2 cents

Bob


----------



## charles95405

I know Craig, Katie, Justin and a couple others at DAS...and I have NEVER had a problem reaching either of them. I do know they have been on the road for some time...but again I have never had a problem..


----------



## allhamps

Bob, sorry you had a bad experience. However, like Charles, I have had no problem getting prompt support for questions, help, and/or info on new improvements to the system. I am in constant contact with Craig and a few of the others there. However, just like with some of the other rhinestone systems, and/or other companies, no matter what the product, someone always seems to have a bad experience. Others here have raved about the ACS machines and their support, I had a terrible experience with them. It's unfortunate, but sometimes it happens. I just hope whomever you choose to serve your purposes now, gives you the type of experience you deserve and are looking for


----------



## KirstWhite

charles95405 said:


> I know Craig, Katie, Justin and a couple others at DAS...and I have NEVER had a problem reaching either of them. I do know they have been on the road for some time...but again I have never had a problem..


 I'll second this! I've been doing business with DAS for over a year and always get immediate responses from them -- including from Craig!


----------



## sunnydayz

I have to agree with the others that have had great service through DAS. I have bought the smart designer, smart templates, design studio 1 and 2 and the cocut pro 4, and I have had nothing but excellent service from them every time I have contacted them. My rep was Jason and he was very good with his help and service. 

I would probably consider their stone stencil program, but for the price involved was what made me hesitate on that system. I did do the virtual demo of the software and it was very cool.


----------



## rhinestoneshirts

Where is the info on layering with perfect alignment. Is it on the owners page? I did not get to watch the video yet because it is an hour long. Just have not had the time yet but am looking forward to it.


----------



## allhamps

It's on the Owner's page in the August newsletter.


----------



## KirstWhite

rhinestoneshirts said:


> Where is the info on layering with perfect alignment. Is it on the owners page? I did not get to watch the video yet because it is an hour long. Just have not had the time yet but am looking forward to it.


Actually, they have not released a video on their new Smart Frame Transfer System yet. It's brand new and they're really trying to keep a lid on it so that other companies aren't "borrowing" it from them. The info is only available to new or existing owners of the rhinestone system by calling or emailing them.


----------



## allhamps

Thanks, Kirst. Sorry Belle, didn't realize you were looking for an actual demonstration, just thought you wanted the info. Kirst is right, they are keeping the specifics hush, hush. My stuff just came today, so I'm ready for my training. I can't wait.


----------



## KirstWhite

allhamps said:


> Thanks, Kirst. Sorry Belle, didn't realize you were looking for an actual demonstration, just thought you wanted the info. Kirst is right, they are keeping the specifics hush, hush. My stuff just came today, so I'm ready for my training. I can't wait.


Oooooh! Color me jealous. I'm on the waiting list. Let us all know what you think of it once you get up and running.


----------



## kkent

Seems like I've read about this before, but couldn't find it, so here it is again. Does the DAS system work with a Roland GX-24 cutter? I know I would probably have to have the Smart Design software also, but don't want to have to buy a new cutter!!


----------



## mycraftytoys

yes, you just have to change your offset and force. I have offset at .600 and force at 200. Other wise it works great. Love the software and use it daily. Good luck, Lisa


----------



## KirstWhite

It should. I know they have a cutter that they sell and recommend, but I have a Graphtec CraftRobo Pro and it works just fine with that. You'll have to play with your pressure settings to get the circles cut through the really thick material that you'll be using to make your templates; I asked them to send me a sample of it before I bought the system so I could test it before I spent lots of $$. Good luck!


----------



## allhamps

Sorry, guys, this is an update from an earlier post regarding the Smart Template alignment system by DAS. I received mine and I finally tried it out. 

Pros:

It does give perfect alignment of the colors shapes and sizes EVERY time. I've only done up to 3 colors/size combinations, but I have something very detailed that I am going to try it on soon.
It makes the handling of the transfer tape a lot easier for larger designs.
The instructions were very clear and easy to follow.
Cons:

It uses up more stencil material and transfer tape. They have a method that should help eliminate large amounts of waste, but it still uses more material.
It's a slower process, at least for me. Because you have complete one full design, you need more space and/or you have to keep switching out your colors. When I do this by "eye", if I have 20 of a two color design, I just cut 20 pieces of tape, do all 20 of the first color, then come back and do all 20 of the second color. I can use one tray, because I don't need to change out my color until I'm ready for the all of the 2nd color. With the system, you can't do it this way. I'm sure once I get used to the system, I'll work that piece out, but it was frustratingly slow my initial tries.
It's not as EASY to remove the transfer tape from the stencil when you are using the system. You don't have the space to peel the paper back because of the framing. I found that some times, the tightness of the paper caused some of the stones to "pop" off. Now this could just be a function of my paper being too sticky, or me not sizing the tape correctly. I'll keep working on that piece.
Overall, I think the idea and the method are excellent and have helped me a lot with some of the more tricky multicolor design alignment issues.

I give it a thumbs up


----------



## gb3

The Staff ay DAS are very helpful
I think most have been in the industry for a while
so get you the proper package for your application


----------



## sjidohair

Thanks gail,, cant wait till i get my hands on mine,,
MMM


----------



## Girlzndollz

kkent said:


> I know I would probably have to have the Smart Design software also, but don't want to have to buy a new cutter!!


Well, now that we know this information, we can pass it along, just in case. 

If you do want to buy Smart Design software, weigh your options. There is a $400 transfer/upgrade fee. This will only come into play in these two cases:

1. If you decide to ''sell'' your software at a later date (your buyer will pay it), or ...
2. It will apply to you if you buy the software "used" from someone else.

So be mindful if you buy it used, to account for the $400 transfer fee when negotiating. Here is a link to a thread with more information on this:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/graphics-design-help/t97880.html

If you buy it and keep it, you're golden. If you have any other possible scenario that may come into play, you are now equipped with the knowledge to navigate that situation as it best suits you. Best wishes in your endeavors.


----------



## buckcreek

How do the DAS stones look in comparison to the Sworvski stones? I have been purchasing designs from ZBSL and they are very brilliant.


----------



## EXTouch

I know they are a heck of a lot cheaper (price wise, not quality wise). I'm not a stone expert, but my customers love them. I think when you get genuine swarovski crystals, you're always going to have more "fire". It's like a diamond and a cubic zircon or something . There are good ones and bad ones, but you'll never get the true look of a diamond from anything but a real diamond. 

That's just my two cents.


----------



## allhamps

I agree Jacquie. However, unless there is some specific reason why you need to spend all that money on Swavorski crystals, the DAS, as well as crystals from other suppliers look just as great


----------



## buckcreek

I appreciate your comments, I have been thinking about getting the stone stencil from DAS but wasn't sure of the quality of the stones. Seems like a lot of people are using it and like it.


----------



## KirstWhite

I've had a stone stencil from DAS for about a year and absolutely love it. The crystals are great, too; but you can also buy from other suppliers if you find other stones you like. I have one supplier that I know I can get stones from in one day if I get in a bind and don't have time to order from DAS.


----------



## charles95405

first you do NOT need smart designer to use the DAS system. Smart designer was set up to use their art pack with Corel Draw. You can do all you need without smart designer. So if you don't buy smart designer a transfer fee is not involved. all smart designer programs are specific to a particular Corel version ..ie if you have Corel X3 you would use smart designer x3...etc

As far as I know, only DAS has the alignment system (of the type system discussed here) I have four different systems and DAS is by far the easiest to use, most versatile than any of the others...and oh yes...in case you are interested...it will make you money...I have recouped my expenses and then some...and had fun doing it


----------



## allhamps

You said it Charles. I didn't realize that I didn't need the SmartDesigner for rhinestones, so I purchased it. But I can tell you that my DAS rhinestone system increased my business and paid for it's self within 3 months of purchase.. I spent time learning how to do rhinestone patterns in CorelDraw, and while it's good to know, and can be a great low cost alternative, I would NEVER think of trying to use that manually intense method over my DAS. It took me all of 7 mins to set up the attached template, design wise from the original art, about 10 mins to cut, and 2.5 hours to crank out 90 transfers. This was a $550+ order

If rhinestones are what you want to do, then invest in the right tools upfront. Don't sell yourself short trying to find the "cheapest" method. Also, you don't have to buy DAS stones. Don't get me wrong, they do have great stones, and I use them for certain colors. However, I direct import my own stones, which is way more cost efficient.

Good luck.


----------



## buckcreek

Thanks Krist, I'm excited about getting it. I was wondering if you can make your own designs or do you have to use the ones in the Stone Stencil. On the video they show picking a design and a font to put on a shirt so I wasn't sure.


----------



## charles95405

You can create your own design in your own art work..you just have to have vector image just as you do for any vinyl cutting. So with a vector image, the program will place the circles for the stones in any size and spacing you specify..you are totally in control. I think this is common among the programs listed. I think Allhamps and I were among the first to jump to DAS and never looked back

BTW Slick...great design, great work...great profit.... way to GO!


----------



## allhamps

Thanks for the compliment Charles. Joan, Charles is right, the possibilities are limitless with your own artwork, fonts, etc. I actually don't think I've every used one of the DAS rhinestone designs that came with the system after maybe the first month. I occassionally use the fonts, and I hear DAS will have more soon, but even then, I use my own fonts. DAS, and the other systems I'm sure, open up a world of possibilities.


----------



## sjidohair

Gail, 
Your work is always beautiful and you always share great information.. 
Thank you for always giving.
MMM


----------



## buckcreek

That was one of the main things I was concerned about, I didn't want to be limited in the designs I could use. I have Corel X4, the GX24 cutter and a heat press so I just need to get the other items I need to get started. Thanks for the information. I saw the system at the ISS show in Atlanta and was impressed but it always helps to hear from people that have actually used it.


----------



## KirstWhite

That's exactly right! I use very little from their books -- almost completely original designs -- and its so easy with how SmartCut Pro places the circles. DAS also offers some great webinars that'll help you learn to use the software. I know I've never looked back either!! Have fun!!


----------



## yorkie lover

wow you guys I'm new to this forum and I'm getting ready to buy smart designer and then the smart cut pro software...now I want the rhinestone system too..I have a roland cx300 cutter and I think that will cut the stencil material ok but does anyone have this cutter I had to buy a new computer and it has windows 7 will I be able to run the cutter directly from that computer with smartcut pro??? does it have the driver for it?? anyone know


----------



## yorkie lover

also do you guys have a lot of sales online for decals?? I'm trying to figure out how to sell them since i work from home


----------



## allhamps

The decal piece is newly released. I know one person who just recently received it said she had a very good response to the ones she demoed at a cheer try-out. I have an online store, but I have yet to get my decal stuff so I can add some to my store. I am really hoping that most of my sales for the decals will come in person by folks seeing them, but as soon as I can, I will add one to my store, send out an ad, and see what happens


----------



## sportkids

We sell them, and they go pretty well, especially if you can personalize them. Has anyone heard of any material that is rhinestones that you can make into a window decal? I have had a couple people ask me for this, and I have no clue as to what they are talking about. Any suggestions?


----------



## allhamps

DAS has it. You have to call them for details. I'm expecting my kit tomorrow so hopefully I can post more details then. It's a decal material that you can heat press rhinestones on.


----------



## sjidohair

slick,, it is gonna be like christmas for you when the package comes,, i cant wait for pics,,


----------



## allhamps

You are soooo right. I've been trying to figure out all weekend what I want to try first. I think I'll just do something simple and in one color so I can get the hang of it. However, I had another thought:

I thought I read where DAS showed a sample attached to a hubcap? So is this like permanent if you attach it to certain things, but removable if you attach it to say glass? I definitely have to call them Monday. My thought was I want to do an advertising sign for my truck of my business. However, I don't want to "permanently" attach it to my truck, so I was wondering if I could get one of those large magnetic signs, do the rhinestone decal, and then attach it to the magnetic sign to go on my truck??? That way, I wouldn't have to worry about losing my stones in the car wash because I could just remove the whole sign Any thoughts?


----------



## sjidohair

slick that is so funny,
When i was writing my last message i was invisioning my Salon/ Spa front window vinyl signage in Rhinestone,, lol
spendy but wow,,,,


----------



## sjidohair

allhamps said:


> You are soooo right. I've been trying to figure out all weekend what I want to try first. I think I'll just do something simple and in one color so I can get the hang of it. However, I had another thought:
> 
> I thought I read where DAS showed a sample attached to a hubcap? So is this like permanent if you attach it to certain things, but removable if you attach it to say glass? I definitely have to call them Monday. My thought was I want to do an advertising sign for my truck of my business. However, I don't want to "permanently" attach it to my truck, so I was wondering if I could get one of those large magnetic signs, do the rhinestone decal, and then attach it to the magnetic sign to go on my truck??? That way, I wouldn't have to worry about losing my stones in the car wash because I could just remove the whole sign Any thoughts?


I would think you could use the magnetic signs,, just fine,,


----------



## allhamps

Hey, if that works, I just might go for the full size banner for when I do vendor shows


----------



## charles95405

I am not totally sure, but I think I was told that to buy this system, you have to have DAS basic rhinestone system...but don't hold me to that as sometimes my mind goes on vacation and doesn't let me know


----------



## sjidohair

charles95405 said:


> I am not totally sure, but I think I was told that to buy this system, you have to have DAS basic rhinestone system...but don't hold me to that as sometimes my mind goes on vacation and doesn't let me know


 
That makes total sense Charles,, if they are selling it as a add on to the big system.


----------



## allhamps

That sounds about right because they asked me what I already had, and then just sent me the "main" pieces to the decal add on (decal material, adhesive solution, instructions & some individual spray bottles for the solution).


----------



## charles95405

This 'add on' system used by DAS is why it is so good. Unlike other programs for both vinyl and rhinestones, one is using programs etc that are independent of each other but DAS makes sure that all the programs they sell integrate with other programs they sell. I have been using their system for several years...and had excellent results


----------



## allhamps

I agree. I like the expansion availability of the things DAS produces.


----------



## allhamps

Forgot to add: I wish they would HURRY with the font package, though


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, I'm all excited today because I just ordered the GCC Jaguar IV and it arrived today! Time to knock out some rhinestone templates fast right? NOPE. The whole reason I bought the Jaguar IV was for the overcut, pressure, and speed. Been using a gx24 for the last 4 months and it is a pain to get all the circle cuts out. Need to use the plastic board and the even weed alot out too. Well the jaguar was going to fix all of this. Nice pressure nice overcut nice speed! Just cut my 3rd template with all the setting set just like the DAS manual says and it stinks! Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong? I have to weed out half the circle with an exacto knife. This takes longer than the gx24 did. I know it is cutting all the way through because I can feel the plastic backing clear part and I feel a groove in it where the blade was hitting. If it is like this for eveyone I think I am going to have to return this cutter and go back to the old GX24. The speed isn't worth $2,200. Please help with any suggestion that may help. I do have a 60 deg blade I am using too. 

Thanks


----------



## allhamps

Matt, are you using the DAS black stencil material? Also, you may just have to play with your settings to get it exactly right for "your" machine. I don't know what settings DAS gave you, but play around with them. I have the Puma III, not the Jaguar, but I couldn't cut with the setting they listed either. Right now, I'm using a 0.55 overcut, 260 down force, and I set my speed at 10. Get some scrap pieces and test to find your own settings. The DAS material is the best stencil material,when you find the right settings.


----------



## Boomerbabe

TheDecalWorld said:


> I have to weed out half the circle with an exacto knife. This takes longer than the gx24 did.


First, I am jealous that you have the Jaguar. I have the Puma II and I had/have problems weeding the DAS material especially when I 1st started. I have been playing with the pressure settings (I don't have a readout for pressure as mine is a little slider bar) but a trick that someone told me and was reiterated today in a DAS webinar, to turn the peeled mylar over and put the cut stencil on the back side, pat it down and pull again. More circles will come off. I've had to do it 2 or 3 times to get most if not all the circles to come out. I have gotten pretty darn fast with my dental type pick tool weeding out any extra. Usually can do 4 holes before I have to remove them from the pick. I was told to play around with the settings until I found the "sweet spot". It does get easier. Don't despair.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, I am using the DAS Black Material. I was hoping with the Jaguar IV would cut perfect and require no weeding at all. I was hoping it would be at the most one pull on the plastic sheet and all the cutouts gone. I might as well have stayed with my GX24 if I was still going to have to weed out the cuts. I am going to play around with the settings again tomorrow. I need it to be better than it is for a $2,200 investment.


----------



## JAF

This is sad to hear. I'm ready to order the same set up. Maybe I should hold off? I want a machine that will cut the way it should. I don't understand why I need to "play" with settings. Why can't you cut and have it right? You're correct, this is an investment and I don't want to play to have it cut correctly.


----------



## sjidohair

guys i think the machines are cutting fine, but the template materail has a lot of repostionable glue on the back side.
The machine cuts thru the glue but it seals back together slightly so getting holes out sometimes can be interesting , 
Some attach the template material to a cutting mat to cut on, but first spray with more tacky repostionable glue,, I do not, I have found that leaves glue in the holes, and the stones stick in,
MMM


----------



## charles95405

Matt....shoot an email to DAS tech support...they will walk you through it. I do have the Jaguar IV and it cuts just fine. I don't always get all of the circles out...but as stated...turn the material over and press the design on it and peel...I also have a piece of plastic that I can use. Also about 10 sec in the refrig will help. I am using speed 20, down force 260, offset of 0.55, over cut set at 0.40 using a 60 degree blade...The blades from your roland should work. I highly recommend the cleancut blade and adjust your blade extension correctly. I have had the GX24, the Puma III and the Jaguar IV

I really recommend that to save material, just make a couple small boxes or lines...that way you do not use much material


----------



## allhamps

_I agree with Sandy and Charles. The DAS stencil material is the BEST material there is out there. The Jaguar is a machine. I have not yet come across a MACHINE, irregardless of the price, that does EXACTLY what you want it to do everytime and all the time. If you are getting the holes to cut through correctly, THEY WILL WEED. Your environment is different from others environment. Don't give up on the MACHINE because it do for you what it did for someone else based on their environment. If it's warm, the glue does become more sticky. If your overcut is not exactly right, the holes will hang on that small nub. Also, if you are leaving impressions in the liner, maybe you are cutting too deep and the dots are getting hung up in the impressions. Who knows. It only takes a few tries to get the settings that work best for you and your environment. The DAS recommended settings and the settings that others are using should simply be a guide. I know it's frustrating to not be able to jump right into the mix and keep going, but the time you take now to get it right, will be time saved in the end. I can't wait until the day I can upgrade to the Jaguar, and I have every confidence that the machine will be worth it's while when I do._

_Breath, take a step back, and give it a little practice. It will work_


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Everyone has great points! Sandy Jo, I think you hit it on the head though. It is cutting all the way through the material with no problem and the overcut looks good as I have no nubs. (I know nubs with the gx24 LOL) I think the glue is so think and sticky that it cuts right through the glue and then it forms back together with the other side of the cut glue. I am going to try and keep a sample of the material in the fridge for a few hours before cutting and see if that helps with the glue issues. (Maybe even the Freezer LOL) I will get this fixed and try every angle until it is perfect. Once I find I will share with everyone because I know how frustrating it is to have to weed out these damn circles. Let have a race! First one to find a way to get the material to weed every hole in one pull. LOL Keep up the great posts!


----------



## sjidohair

I have been cutting templates a long time now, every day,, and i have said a few choice words to that glue, 
If you try to put on a surface and cut, and you have your holes nice and close, and then tear the rubber off, leaving the holes behind. it also tears the holes,, 
Now the ACS Black Material, does not tear as it is not a rubber,, but that material is a bit harder to cut and control.

Make sure and cut 2 rotations with your setup on your cutter as well, that will make everything alot easier..
When i need to weed i get the dental tools, from Harbor Frieght, get a few sets if you check them out because they have such a nice fine tip, to grab the rubber,, that the tip bends,, pretty fast,, but you get like 5 tools for less than $5.00 I think it is.. 
Somebody told me a engineer actually and i just remembered,, to grab a great vacumn cleaner and such the holes out from the top side. I will have to try that,, 

But make sure you are doing 2 rotations,, of your cutter,, on each hole.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

sjidohair said:


> I have been cutting templates a long time now, every day,, and i have said a few choice words to that glue,
> If you try to put on a surface and cut, and you have your holes nice and close, and then tear the rubber off, leaving the holes behind. it also tears the holes,,
> Now the ACS Black Material, does not tear as it is not a rubber,, but that material is a bit harder to cut and control.
> 
> Make sure and cut 2 rotations with your setup on your cutter as well, that will make everything alot easier..
> When i need to weed i get the dental tools, from Harbor Frieght, get a few sets if you check them out because they have such a nice fine tip, to grab the rubber,, that the tip bends,, pretty fast,, but you get like 5 tools for less than $5.00 I think it is..
> Somebody told me a engineer actually and i just remembered,, to grab a great vacumn cleaner and such the holes out from the top side. I will have to try that,,
> 
> But make sure you are doing 2 rotations,, of your cutter,, on each hole.


Sandy, Where is the setup for 2 rotations? 

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair

In your software for the cutter, there will be a setting for 2 rotations,, or one,, what software?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

sjidohair said:


> In your software for the cutter, there will be a setting for 2 rotations,, or one,, what software?


Hi Sandy, We are using Smart Cut Pro 2. 

Thanks


----------



## plan b

I don't have the smart cut pro but from what I understand there is not a 2 rotation setting in that software, however I think you may be able to do a double pass cut, this is just from the info I have gathered


----------



## TheDecalWorld

plan b said:


> I don't have the smart cut pro but from what I understand there is not a 2 rotation setting in that software, however I think you may be able to do a double pass cut, this is just from the info I have gathered


I'm thinking if I just copy and paste the design in front it will just think there are 2 circles on every one and cut out each hole twice. This would serve the same purpose correct?


----------



## CyberSultan

TheDecalWorld said:


> I'm thinking if I just copy and paste the design in front it will just think there are 2 circles on every one and cut out each hole twice. This would serve the same purpose correct?


This method would work as well and is a method some have reported using if their software does not provide the option to do multiple passes or have an overcut feature.


----------



## sjidohair

TheDecalWorld said:


> I'm thinking if I just copy and paste the design in front it will just think there are 2 circles on every one and cut out each hole twice. This would serve the same purpose correct?


 
This does work ,, Let us know if it makes it easier for you


----------



## JAF

Is it necessary to do 2 passes with the Jaguar & DAS software


----------



## plan b

Charles has the Jag and Das, he does not have to do double pass


----------



## charles95405

I do have DAS system, SmartCutPro 2 and a Jaguar IV. I did have a Puma III and I do not use or need double pass. I am not aware of any setting within SmartCutPro2 that gives a second cut


----------



## SewMuchMore

Hmmmm I think you need to talk to the DAS people. I have the jaguar IV, use to have the roland gx24. Your blade could be bad. I was having problems with the new cutter, but when I inserted the new 60 degree blade, had the *overcut* and the *offset* at the correct setting, it now cuts like butter, minimal weeding of those nasty little holes.

Kathy Mac


----------



## sjidohair

to bad we couldnt recycle those nasty lil holes, lol sticky, confetti, or something,, lol
i wonder if we all saved them and had them in one spot how big of a area it would take up,,


----------



## Boomerbabe

I call them template boogers (is this inappropriate)


----------



## sjidohair

Boomers,, that is funny,,,,


----------



## lizziemaxine

Boomerbabe said:


> I call them template boogers (is this inappropriate)


Great name for those little things.


----------



## allhamps

Works for me. They get everywhere if you have to weed them. Found one stuck to my kitten the other day


----------



## sjidohair

I have found them in my purse on the bottom of my foot and my dogs feet, in the shower, lol
template boogers everywhere,,,,,, lol


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Ok, Purchased the GCC Jaguar IV for the Stone Stencil System. We have a 2 GX-24's already. Well, we have some large orders of vinyl decals and want to use the GCC for the order because of the great tracking it has. Well we start the order and it cuts perfect for about the first 12" across the 24" vinyl roll. Then the left side of the 24" roll looks like it barely even cut it at all? It is like as it tracks across from right to left the blade is going higher and doesnt cut through the vinyl enough to even weed it. So I have a 24" cutter but only the the right 12" of the cutter works pretty much? I have wasted a ton of vinyl already? Please any help with this would be great? 

Thanks


----------



## sjidohair

1.make sure your carraige is up on its tracks, both wheels need to be up on the lip,,,, and if it is on track make sure the track is clean , not dust, as well as the wheels

I have had this issue many times,, 

2.if they are on track then make sure sure you blade holder is in level.

3. what does your cutting strip look like? is it good,?

MMM


----------



## TheDecalWorld

The machine is only 2 weeks old. Cutting strip has never been touched and carriage looks good?


----------



## sjidohair

and carriage wheels are all up on the track?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

sjidohair said:


> and carriage wheels are all up on the track?


Yep they look perfect.


----------



## sjidohair

hummmmm if it is not one of those three things,,, 
and the belt is tracking good,,, it might be your motherboard.
I know you dont want to hear that. 

It might be losing the feed from the mother board to the carriage that sends the message of the pressure and gets halfway thru and then loses the bytes, to proceed with the same force for the rest of the project so it raises the blade holder up slightly as to not cut so deep .
I would suggest getting ahold of the manufacturer, 
Sorry i couldnt help, I know how it is when you have a project going,, 
Please come back and post the problem after talking to the manufacturer for others that might have the same problem, 

I had this with my first us cutter,, but it was the blade holder off the track,,,, from shipping,, 

Does anyone else have suggestions?

MMM


----------



## TheDecalWorld

TheDecalWorld said:


> Yep they look perfect.


Here is a quick video I just took to show you what is happening. 

YouTube - IMG_0581.MOV


----------



## sjidohair

yep thats nasty,, and the sound is way different on the 2 areas to cut as well..
You have bought from a great company they will help you.. I was hoping it was a fast fix,, sorry
MMM


----------



## lizziemaxine

TheDecalWorld said:


> Here is a quick video I just took to show you what is happening.
> 
> YouTube - IMG_0581.MOV


What a wonderful thing YouTube is. Words sometimes just can't explain what a video shows.
Hope you get this worked out soon.


----------

